
Ask HN: Case sensitive email provider? - shusson
Does anyone know of a email provider that treats the email username part of the address in a case sensitive way? e.g &lt;username&gt;@domain.com
======
bradknowles
The RFCs are very specific that e-mail addresses should be case preserving but
not case sensitive.

What is the use case here for violating the RFCs?

~~~
shusson
hmm my understanding of Section 2.3.11 [1] was that the email username must be
case sensitive. What part of the spec states that it is not?

[1]
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5321#section-2.3.11](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5321#section-2.3.11)

